# Can DEER REALLY CRAWL!!



## CountryRoad (Oct 27, 2006)

So my hunting buddy was out in the woods today, and he was telling me about this huge buck he saw. Now I believe him about the deer, but here is what I dont get. He told me he saw the buck come out of the woods cross the lane, walk into the field, (which has 2 foot high grass) got on his belly and crawl! I have a hard time believing this. Can a deer really lay down on his belly and crawl across a feild? I think he is full it. He said once the deer got to the other edge of the field he stood up and walked into the woods! 
Is that really possible!?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 27, 2006)

Could the buck have been crouched and walking in a drainage ditch? I have seen does do this.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know about your buddy, but I've seen a buck crawl behind a railroad berm.  We stopped the truck and could hear him moving parallel with road behind the berm in the gravel.


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 27, 2006)

you would probably get along well with this girl at my work, she believes anything i say...if i were you id hunt 2 feet higher to be able to see through those 2 foot high grasses


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 27, 2006)

I've read in books that this happens at times, but I'd have to see it for myself before I'd believe it.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Oct 27, 2006)

*Never seen it*

I've never seen it, but I have a number of friends who claimed to have witnessed it.  I've also read about it, I think in a Charles Alsheimer book if I remember correctly.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 27, 2006)

By the way...the buck that we saw do this was one of the largest bucks I've ever personally seen.  Had to have been 5.5+ years old, really grey face.


----------



## cball917 (Oct 27, 2006)

i watched a does do this one one time on the back side of a downed tree. she was doing it because she winded me. the bad thing is that i was on the opposite side of the tree. so i watched the whole thing


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 27, 2006)

wow sorry maybe i was wrong...now i want to see it haha


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 27, 2006)

Usually they will cross open fields in ditches or low lying areas and it may have just appeared to have been crawling, although I have known deer to crawl for quite aways after being hit.

I had a wall hanger walking straight to me one morning in the middle of some cut-over.  At the time I would have had to have shot him head on in the brisket.  While I was hoping that he would turn broadside he stepped down in a ditch that I wasn't even aware was there from the tree I was in and completely dissappeared on me.  He walked that ditch all the way to the woods and escaped.  Looking back on it, I believe he either seen me in the tree or either he just felt my presence as I was beginning to get a little buck fever  while he was approaching me and knew it was time to get out of dodge.

It baffled the hound out of me as to how he just disappeared on me until I discovered the small ditch in the cut-over after getting down from the tree.


----------



## Adirondacker (Oct 27, 2006)

Was riding in a car with a buddy once when a deer crawled under a quard rail and we clipped it with the front fender. We got out and looked for the deer. From the ground to the bottom of the guard rail was less distance than from my knee to the ground (just measured it @ 21 inches). I am sure that they can physically do it but I have never observed one behave as you described.

Also once spotted  a doe in a heavily hunted area that was bedded in some thick stuff. I was less than 50 yds away when I first saw her and closed the distance to under 40 yds. I yelled to my bro inlaw who was on the other side that a I saw one and was going to push her to him to shoot. I thought my yelling would cause her to  jump and run but as I approached closer she stretched her neck out and layed so she was flat to the ground. I was able to find an opening and shot her in the bed. Looked her over real good after because I started thinking her behavior might have meant she was sick. No problems found (other than the bullet hole). I just think she had adopted a tactic that had probably allowed her to evade other hunters in this very heavily hunted area in the past. 

Very few stories about whitetail behavior surprise me any more.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 27, 2006)

I've seen them flatten out and crawl under a fence like rat.  Have seen some pretty good bucks twist their heads so that their antlers wouldn't catch.

First time I saw it, I didn't believe it either.  Deer was running full speed toward a barbed wire fence and I thought for sure he would go over.  Ran up and scooted under without missing a beat.  Obviously he had done it before.


----------



## ramsey (Oct 27, 2006)

good question--


----------



## Adirondacker (Oct 27, 2006)

Anyone hear about that study in Mich or somewhere, this is years ago, where thy released a wild captured radio collared buck with orange streamers in its rack into a 1/4 mi x 1/4 mi (or something like that ) thickly wooded/brushed enclosure? They sent people in with radio tracker and supposdly they never got a look at that buck? I heard that one years ago. Any one hear it of is it a rural-legend? I'd like to send this one to Myth BUsters!

I always wondered how they caught him in the first place


----------



## CountryRoad (Oct 27, 2006)

*I think it happend*

I think that deer did crawl my buddy said he was about 4.5 years old. the deer is just getting smart in his old age. thats my thought


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Oct 27, 2006)

*They can crawl*

My dad killed large buck about 10 years ago after he watched what he thought was a dog with large horns come in up a draw in some thick tyty bushes... He said he heard the deer shuffling and caught movement of horns moving through some knee high grass then he said the deer "unhinged" and just stood up to full height right in the middle of a grassy opening. Needless to say he was shocked but he now has that rack on his wall... He and I sure do believe that deer can crawl. He never knew why that deer did it though. Maybe the deer caught him moving and crawled until he thought he was safe but dad said if he hadn't seen him stand up he wouldn't have believed the could crawl.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 27, 2006)

about 6 or 7 years ago, I was at a Pennington hunt and watch two does come crawling out of some brush that was about 3 foot high surrounding a food plot.  I saw brush moving, when the movement got to the edge of the brush, I saw a nose stick out from the edge about 3 or 4 inches off the ground.  Right after the nose came out, I watched it stand up and then another came out right behind it doing the same thing.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, bucks crawl.  I have witnessed this happening several times.  
This will happen if a buck is badly spooked and can't immediately figure out the best escape route.  He'll crawl into the closest, thickest cover he can see.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 27, 2006)

I have heard of others sa that they have seen them crawl, but I have never seen it. I believe it though... other animals can crawl, why couldn't a deer??


----------



## Junebug (Oct 27, 2006)

*You betcha they can crawl!*

When I was kid growing up in Mississippi we used to run deer dogs...mostly little beagles.  They rarely pushed a deer too fast because of those little short legs, but generally kept them on the move.  When they aren't pushed too hard it's amazing some of the things bucks'll do...like crawl.  Even when you see it you don't really believe it!!
More than once I've watched bucks trying to slip out of a cutover or thicket and belly crawl across wide open broomstraw or along a shallow ditch.  Especially an educated buck that knows where stands are located either from previous races or wind direction.  He'll do whatever he can to avoid being seen.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 27, 2006)

Not only crawl, but you've walked by more deer than you realize. They will hunker down behind a log or under a blow down and you can pass within a few feet and they won't move. Their "camo" is some of the best around.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 27, 2006)

A friend of mine killed an old buck once that the hide was worn off the elbows where it had crawled so much. We had to crawl into the thickest stuff imaginable to recover him.
I videotaped a buck at Redtop also that was lying behind a log. Only his horns and eyeballs were showing as he was watching me and thinking he was hidden.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 27, 2006)

*yep*

I saw two bedded bucks crawl out of a field of tall grass once. They knew something was up but couldn't figure out what. I didn't know they did that til then.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep!  I have seen it with my own eyes.  I was on the stand a few years back and saw this buck come up to the edge of the field - all of the sudden he just disappeared.  I kept glassing the field and thought I saw him several times in a couple of different places in the high grass.  After about 15 minutes, he came into view up right next to a doe about 100 yards from where I first saw him.  Strange thing, he was still kinda on his knees.  Finally, the doe nuzzled him and he got up and they trotted off together.  

I was pretty amazed at the event and climbed down to investigate.  I walked over to the field edge where I first saw the buck and you will never guess what I found???  Six empty Miller cans and a half smoked Montecristo cigar!!!  

Now I have a theory on this.  I suspect the buck had a bit too much to drink and just could not seem to get back on his feet.  After crawling across the field, where he encounter the Mrs, I suspect he begged for forgiveness, found his way back to his feet, and made up with the Mrs.     

So I would say yes - deer do crawl - depending on how much they have had to drink!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2006)

A good buddy of mine shot a buck in Harris Co in the 80's as it was crawling, so I believe it too!


----------



## gabowman (Oct 27, 2006)

I've actually seen it. I shot a pretty nice buck once when it came out of the woods into young pines. The deer was directly in front of me and somewhere aroudn 50 yards straight across. I was young and didnt see a need to wait to see which direction he was headed so I shot him aiming right behind the shoulder with him broadside. The deer rared straignt up and when his front feet hit the ground he started straight towards me (he never knew where I was)croaching as low to the ground as he could, I'm assuming he was trying to hide in those 3' or so pines as he crossed the strip of planted pines.  I put him down for good right under me with him still croaching in the little pines. Only time I've ever seen it.


----------



## OkieHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

You betcha they can crawl and do it faster than you can walk.


----------



## 270win (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep, I shot a doe on Wednesday morning that ran full speed into the nastiest briar thicket you ever saw.  To trail her I had to get on my hands and knees to get through the tunnels in the junk.  She had to be crawling the entire time... and with a blown out shoulder...

270


----------



## Tiger Rag (Oct 27, 2006)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I've seen them flatten out and crawl under a fence like rat.  Have seen some pretty good bucks twist their heads so that their antlers wouldn't catch.
> 
> First time I saw it, I didn't believe it either.  Deer was running full speed toward a barbed wire fence and I thought for sure he would go over.  Ran up and scooted under without missing a beat.  Obviously he had done it before.



I have seen this scenario many times back in the days when we could sweep a light legally in NC.


----------



## Dewaine (Nov 5, 2006)

You bet they can crawl, I have seen them do it!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 6, 2006)

I have seen bucks in West Florida where they were been chased with dogs, when they had to cross a road and they knew hunters were waiting, they got down to their bellies and crawl accross a road, I have a video of one doing that, I'll see if I can put it on the net so you can see it.

In the Florida everglades, swamp deer lay in water and only their nostrils stick out, this I have seen myself.

These critters will adapt to all situations.


----------



## Catfish369 (Nov 6, 2006)

I've seen a line of 5 does, one at a time, crawl under the bottom strand of a barbed-wire fence instead of jumping over it.  

I also once saw a nice buck belly-crawl under that same stretch of fence.  I was waiting on him to walk out the length of fence to where it ended but he went under it and dissappeared into the thick stuff on the other side.  Later, I went and looked at where he had crawled under.  I'd seen several such depressions along that fence line but thought wild hogs had been doing it.  Now I know.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 24, 2015)

I had one come by this morning that looked like a centipede.  Took him 30 minutes to crawl 50 yards, then it got to the edge of the cutover and just stood up and walked in.


----------



## rvick (Oct 28, 2015)

Watched a buck and doe that were running toward a firebreak. The doe just ran across. The buck stopped at the break, looked both ways and dropped and crawled across. When he got across the break he was back up and running. Seen them go thru or under barbed wire strands. Knew of one fence crossing where the bucks would go thru a  small hole in the fence at five feet instead of going over it six inches higher.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 28, 2015)

I was hunting Saturday and seen something move. Got the binos up and couldn't make it out. The more I watched I noticed it was a deers butt. What got me next was the butt was getting closer and closer instead of farther away. This area is very thick and overgrown with privet. As it got to the edge where I was at I was in such amazement I couldn't even think to get gun up and shoot. This buck was so wide and had at least 10 points, was walking backwards so he could get his rack through the privet. No lie, wish I hadn't dropped my cell phone where I could have videoed it. Now I know how they go through the thick stuff so easy.


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2015)

jaeger said:


> Yep!  I have seen it with my own eyes.  I was on the stand a few years back and saw this buck come up to the edge of the field - all of the sudden he just disappeared.  I kept glassing the field and thought I saw him several times in a couple of different places in the high grass.  After about 15 minutes, he came into view up right next to a doe about 100 yards from where I first saw him.  Strange thing, he was still kinda on his knees.  Finally, the doe nuzzled him and he got up and they trotted off together.
> 
> I was pretty amazed at the event and climbed down to investigate.  I walked over to the field edge where I first saw the buck and you will never guess what I found???  Six empty Miller cans and a half smoked Montecristo cigar!!!
> 
> ...





j_seph said:


> I was hunting Saturday and seen something move. Got the binos up and couldn't make it out. The more I watched I noticed it was a deers butt. What got me next was the butt was getting closer and closer instead of farther away. This area is very thick and overgrown with privet. As it got to the edge where I was at I was in such amazement I couldn't even think to get gun up and shoot. This buck was so wide and had at least 10 points, was walking backwards so he could get his rack through the privet. No lie, wish I hadn't dropped my cell phone where I could have videoed it. Now I know how they go through the thick stuff so easy.






deer crawling.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2015)

A friend and i drove up on a small 8 pt. buck bedded in some gallberry bushes. We stopped and looked at him, when he turned and belly crawled a way like "you dont see me". We sat there in amazement as all you could see was some of his points everynow and then and the bushes moving as he slowly moved away. He eventually crawled so far we couldnt see him any more. I turned and looked at my buddy and told him "I hope you got a good look, cause we'll never see him again. Him being that smart." Never did either. The bushes were real thick but wasnt much taller than knee high.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 28, 2015)

i wonder if u tube has a video someone could embed of this.


----------



## gtgeorge (Oct 28, 2015)

My searches on ytube and found nothing I would call crawling. Most were titled crawling deer but were more like crouching deer to me. I too would like to see a video of a "crawling deer as I have never seen one actually crawl but have crawled into thickets where deer sign was all over and less than 2' tall passages.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've seen some crawl under a fence.. That's about it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I've seen some crawl under a fence.. That's about it.



This. ^^^


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I shot at a buck and hit him a little back and he went to the ground.  Got all excited thinking I got him and next thing you know he started crawling away.  Took another shot while he was crawling and swore I had him.  Saw him get up and run and never found him.  I assume he crawled out of necessity but I'm not sure if it was a escape tactic or because he was injured.

Another time I was dog hunting with a friend and saw 2 bucks about 300 yards out.  As soon as they saw us they went down and we never saw them again.  We knew they crawled to the closest thicket because the brush was only two feet high.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've seen enough deer tunnels that weren't much more than knee high through the kudzu on our club to believe they crawl on a regular basis.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 28, 2015)

9 years later and I still say they dont crawl unless you shoot their legs off.


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2015)

Milkman said:


> 9 years later and I still say they dont crawl unless you shoot their legs off.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 28, 2015)

When I was a boy, my cousin made an off hand shot on a running buck.  Took us a while to find first blood...I actually found it just by being an inquisitive 8 year old  (one tiny drop on a leaf in a scrape I found).  My dad--part bloodhound--got on the trail and we tracked for close to a mile winding through the woods.  At one pointed we were on our hands and knees going through a <2' tall privet tunnel.  I had to ask my dad if he was sure we were going the right way because there was a fresh deer track going the other way.  He assured me we were, and when we found the buck we found out why the track was going the other way.  My cousin's shot hit him in the ham and his leg was twisted completely around.  

I've never SEEN a deer crawl, but that one had to just to be able to get through that privet.  I've seen deer hair on the bottom strand of a barb wire cow fence that I could almost jump over myself.  They are definitely adaptable critters, and I guess they will always do what they gotta do to survive.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 28, 2015)

I watched a nice 9pt run wide open towards a barb wire fence. Instead of jumping, he hit his belly and crawled/slid under the bottom wire. At precisely the right moment he rolled his head back to keep his antlers from touching the wire! He looked like he mighta done it once or twice before!


----------

